# New to Dish from DTV TIVO, having issues



## tdfxman (Nov 14, 2012)

I have an issue my wife wanted me to post. We have a 722k.

When we are paused in a show, it appears we have to hit 3 buttons to change the channel.

It will say ATTENTION you need to go to live tv mode to do this. Then you have to slide to yes and select for 3 button pushes to change the channel. Really?

We spend a LOT of time buffered with kids and stuff and we can't change the channel without 3 buttons? I can see how it can be 2 if you hit live tv button first then change channel. But then i have to think if I am live or not. 

Can this be turned off and just let me change channel. In 11 years maybe 5 times I hit a button and changed the channel and lost my buffer when I didn't want to.

Still reading the manual, but wow this isn't tivo. The timers/tuners are bad and this change channel thing, my wife is not happy about this at all.

She is even madder when DTV calls the day after we are gone and tells her you can have new customer pricing. Funny they didn't offer that on 2 calls telling them I was probably going to Dish.

Anyway, I hope there is a better way to change channel while buffered.


----------



## Orion9 (Jan 31, 2011)

Interesting. I went from TiVo to a 722K 2 years ago and it was totally painless. However, I haven't watched live TV since I got the 1st TiVo in 1999, so I guess I'm no help with the channel change thing.

However, I just wanted to suggest you stick with it on the other features. I thought a few things were not quite as elegant when I first got mine, but it gets the job done very well.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

How many TVs are served by your 722k?

If it only serves one TV, be sure it is in single mode.

Your problem is caused by the 722k trying to use the same tuner for both channels when you change channels it must go from buffered play to live mode on the new channel.

The 722k has 2 satellite tuners and two OTA tuners if you have the optional OTA module.

In single mode simply press the swap button to jump to the other tuner (assuming it is not occupied with recording something in background), then input the desired channel numbers into the other tuner. Now you can jsut use the swap button to flip flop between the two channels, both being buffered or live, it does not matter.

I'm having to do all this from memory because my 722k is busy recording right now and I can't change it to single mode to give it a test, but I think this will work.

Regardless, if you are trying to use just one tuner you will always have the multi button push problem, because the tuner must be in live mode to change channels, whereas swapping between tuners allows the buffers to remain active for both tuners.

My recording will end in about an hour so I'll check this method then and make any necessary edits, or maybe delete the whole thing if I'm wrong.


----------



## tdfxman (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. We are in dual when we saw this. I asked a CSR if this happens in single mode and 2 guys said yeah.

I have not tried it yet. 

The BB is not nice for streaming like netflix. I guess HD is slow. I was looking at movies and Finding Nemo was 4 hours to download. wow.

The Godfather was a buck to rent, I was assuming Dish had On Demand and the BB at home would include stuff, but the things we wanted all had a cost.

I think the biggest thing is the channel change and getting used to setting up timers for the few shows we watch.

Our guide data has also been off. It will say something but it is not that show. They told us to reboot if that happens.

The biggest issue is the channel change. I can see how that helps if you have buffer and hit a button by accident and you save that loss. In 11 years I think I had that a few times, but no where near the price to warrant designing a system to do this I will check in single mode later today.

But yeah we loved that TIVO. NOt as elegant is right, but if it gets the job done its a winner. I mean the picture is unreal good, and more channels for less. So we will make it work. I hope I don't end up on the couch making it work.


----------



## altidude (Jan 13, 2010)

tdfxman said:


> I will check in single mode later today.


I think you'll find the same thing in single mode. I run my 722k with OTA module in single mode and I get the same warning if I recall. It never bothered me though so it wasn't a big deal for me but I can see how it could be annoying.

The suggestion above, switching to the other tuner first if in single mode, is still an extra button press. That was what I was going to suggest earlier but since pressing the live TV button as one more press than you wanted, I figured swapping tuners with a button press is just as bad. Although what you gain by swapping tuners is the channel you're currently watching keeps buffering. That's what I do with my 722k if I'm buffering; swap tuners then change channels, switch back and rewind or press play.

I mentioned in another thread that I missed my DirecTivo for only a couple of days before realizing the 722k was the better DVR (IMO). Going from Season Pass to Dish Pass and timers, more like Dish Pass vs. timers, was the biggest adjustment for me and my wife. The pros outweigh the cons, by far, at least for me.


----------



## tdfxman (Nov 14, 2012)

Pros and cons of what?

yes it happened in single. any time the dish is not in live TV you get prompted before you get out.

I used to design software for a Fortune 500 Co. I can't believe anyone would WANT it this way. Is this a Tivo patent issue? Can't change channel unless live?

Anyway, once we get our shows recording for the kids we will be ok. Trying to figure out different between just recording Wild Kratz and a keyword search like all "U2" shows or a single search for The Godfather etc.

We are getting there. The hardest issue for us will be the channel change from a buffered position.

I need to review the pass/timers and learn the new lingo. I just want season pass back lol. but for ONCE, I am handeling change better than mrs tdfxman


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

altidude said:


> I think you'll find the same thing in single mode.


I'm pretty sure you're right. IIRC, it will warn you when you leave a channel that is buffered so you understand that you're going to flush un-viewed content that's currently in the buffer.

If you put yourself in a position of watching a lot of unrecorded programming, it is quite annoying.


----------



## tdfxman (Nov 14, 2012)

Well things have fallen off the cliff.

Our box is in perpetual restart mode. It has cycled 4 times in a row this am.

We have had this box since Wednesday. I assume this can't be normal.


----------



## tdfxman (Nov 14, 2012)

My temps are 123 high, 118 avg and 114 low.

Are those out of bounds and the cause of today's issues? Do I need a fan based on that? I read a thread about a fan that mounts on the side. I watched it on my ebay list.

sigh


----------



## thomasjk (Jan 10, 2006)

Pull the plug and wait 30 seconds. The plug back in. If it persists you may need a replacement receiver.


----------



## tdfxman (Nov 14, 2012)

replace after 2 days and all that setup? I wonder how much it will take before they will let us out of contract.

It has been unplugged since previous post, so over an hour has we did other stuff.

Going to plug in now.


----------



## thomasjk (Jan 10, 2006)

I would call dish or contact one of the DIRT team members for assistance. Ray C http://www.dbstalk.com/member.php?u=95802 or MattG http://www.dbstalk.com/member.php?u=95989 would be my suggestions.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

If the reboot of your receiver has not resolved your issue, please PM me you account number so I can send a replacement or schedule a technician visit for you. Please let me know. Thanks.



tdfxman said:


> replace after 2 days and all that setup? I wonder how much it will take before they will let us out of contract.
> 
> It has been unplugged since previous post, so over an hour has we did other stuff.
> 
> Going to plug in now.


----------



## tdfxman (Nov 14, 2012)

Does backing up box with external HDD copy over timers and channel lists we created? I won't bother to bring over the recordings if it doesn't take other stuff as well.

Thanks, I haven't heard back so I thought I would ask forum.


----------



## olds403 (Nov 20, 2007)

The external hard drive feature is only for movie storage.


----------



## Orion9 (Jan 31, 2011)

I think there is a feature that allows the timers to be downloaded into the remote and then uploaded from the remote. But I think I've seen complaints about it not working that well. Maybe someone else will chime in on that.

It would be cool if you could save them as a file on an EHD or a thumb drive.


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

Press and hold zero on the remote until you see the wizard appear. Then follow the on screen instructions to back up or restore timers and settings.


----------

